# Fire's MUST-HAVE accessories and apps



## NickyB (Dec 2, 2011)

I think we should start a thread dedicated to MUST-HAVE's specifically for the Kindel Fire.

What would you guys suggest to a newbie with a new Kindle Fire as far as apps and accessories go?


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

Comics by Comixology. If you have any interest at all in digital comics, that's the way to go. They pioneered the field on the iPad, and have the support of every publisher that I know of. The fact that your comics are accessible via many other devices in addition to the Fire, including the PC's web browser, means you're not tied to one device (or screen size) when you're ready to read.

A definite must-have.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

My Kindle Fire is arriving tomorrow or Tuesday.  I'm also interested in recommendations for apps and accessories.  Bring them on!!!!!!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

A cover! And a microfiber cloth for wiping your greasy finger smudges off.  

A stylus works better than your fingers in some circumstances, like with a sketch app, or with the game "Greedy Spiders" where you need to tap with precision.


----------



## DonWhitaker (Dec 10, 2011)

So far my favorite apps are


AllRecipes
Evernote
Stitcher
Audible
IMDb
Plants vs Zombies
Fruit Ninja
Majesty
File Expert
Pandora
Slice It
Autodesk Sketchbook


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

trastan said:


> Comics by Comixology. If you have any interest at all in digital comics, that's the way to go. They pioneered the field on the iPad, and have the support of every publisher that I know of. The fact that your comics are accessible via many other devices in addition to the Fire, including the PC's web browser, means you're not tied to one device (or screen size) when you're ready to read.
> 
> A definite must-have.


This currently comes pre-installed on the Fire's Cloud, I believe. That being said, I Haven't downloaded it.

Also, we already have an app thread, "I Recommend This App."

Betsy


----------



## Athena Grayson (Apr 4, 2011)

For anyone with a Fire already--recommendations on accessories:
--jelly skin or book/folio cover?
--attachable keyboard?
--car charger?
--screen protector film to protect the front glass?

Thanks. Following this forum with keen interest.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Athena:
--jelly skin or book/folio cover? *Everyone's preferences are different but having looked into silicone skins as well, I'm glad I went with a cover that is also a stand-- this baby is heavy! Also, the corners of my case are showing some wear so I'm glad that wear isn't on my Fire-- however, my cat frequently chews on it & I feel she is the culprit of much of that wear*
--attachable keyboard? *Not possible*
--car charger? *If you travel a lot, I'd say this would be a good idea*
--screen protector film to protect the front glass? *Perhaps, but I've not felt a need for it & haven't noticed any scratches, even after dropping it face-first on the ground*


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Thumb Keyboard is a must have app. I can type SO much faster using my thumbs and the split keyboard.

http://www.amazon.com/Beansoft-Thumb-Keyboard/dp/B004X71YY2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1323913129&sr=1-1


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree that the gorilla glass won't scratch, I still have a screen protector - keeps fingerprints down and it cuts down a lot on the reflection - one of the bad features of a high-glosss back-lit scree.

Got the stylus because it helps.

Nice skin from decal-girls to dress it up some and cover the last of the reflective gorilla glass front.

And a neat leather wine celtic dogs cover from oberon design.

Just sayin......


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Oberon Cover...


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I got a nice cover from Etsy for my K3 that, weirdly, actually fits the Fire quite nicely. I'm planning on picking up a smudge-reducing screen protector since they've worked so well on my iPhone, and I kept my stylus for those cold days when I don't want to take off my gloves. (Don't judge me.)

I think any universal 2.1amp USB car charger + microUSB cable will work with the Fire, but don't quote me on that. It might only need 1.0 amps, but as far as I know tablets usually require slightly more than phones, and you won't kill it with the higher amperage. Thank goodness for advanced circuitry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Thumb Keyboard is a must have app. I can type SO much faster using my thumbs and the split keyboard.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beansoft-Thumb-Keyboard/dp/B004X71YY2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1323913129&sr=1-1


Note that Amazon shows this as not compatible for the Fire at this time, and would have to be sideloaded. I'm guessing you did that, Kimberly? (How to sideload is a discussion for another thread.)

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that Amazon shows this as not compatible for the Fire at this time, and would have to be sideloaded. I'm guessing you did that, Kimberly? (How to sideload is a discussion for another thread.)
> 
> Betsy


Well, actually, I don't have a Fire. I have a similar Android tablet that starts with an "N".  I also have this on my phone. I wonder why it wouldn't be compatible? Drat. It really is a nice app. I just lurk this board for information I can use on my device.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

racheldeet said:


> I got a nice cover from Etsy for my K3 that, weirdly, actually fits the Fire quite nicely. I'm planning on picking up a smudge-reducing screen protector since they've worked so well on my iPhone, and I kept my stylus for those cold days when I don't want to take off my gloves. (Don't judge me.)
> 
> I think any universal 2.1amp USB car charger + microUSB cable will work with the Fire, but don't quote me on that. It might only need 1.0 amps, but as far as I know tablets usually require slightly more than phones, and you won't kill it with the higher amperage. Thank goodness for advanced circuitry.


I was at Target this week and they had special gloves for using with touchscreen devices - the tips of the thumbs & index fingers were made of special yarn, looked kind of like these but since they were in the women's section, they came in several colors.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

For me, ezPDF is the Fire's killer app. Reverse contrast (white text on black background) and the ability to reflow text, resize so the whole page fits on the screen, make annotations, etc... I just finished tweaking a screenplay for a friend of mine using ezPDF. If you ever work with PDFs, do yourself a favor and spend $3 on this thing.

A full version of QuickOffice or Documents to Go is a must for me, too. I did the hack to install Dropbox so Documents to Go is fine (I got it as a free app of the day), but if I were buying one or the other, I'd pay extra for QuickOffice just to have Dropbox integration.

If Thumb Keyboard worked, that would be my second choice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Well, actually, I don't have a Fire. I have a similar Android tablet that starts with an "N".  I also have this on my phone. I wonder why it wouldn't be compatible? Drat. It really is a nice app. I just lurk this board for information I can use on my device.


It may work perfectly well, many that Amazon shows are not compatible work well but must be sideloaded from another source. However, on the Kindle, there's no way to designate an alternate keyboard.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It may work perfectly well, many that Amazon shows are not compatible work well but must be sideloaded from another source. However, on the Kindle, there's no way to designate an alternate keyboard.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I suppose it would have to be rooted. I wouldn't have been able to use it on mine if I hadn't rooted it and replaced the stock OS with CM7.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yeah, I suppose it would have to be rooted. I wouldn't have been able to use it on mine if I hadn't rooted it and replaced the stock OS with CM7.


I would note that 'rooting' would be against Amazon's Terms of Service. So proceed at your own risk, though Amazon is known to not have gotten bent out of shape with hacks on the eInk Kindles. No guarantee, though, that they wouldn't regard rooting the Fire to be non-negotiable in terms of voiding a warranty.

OTOH, there is an option in the software to enable the loading of apps from 'unknown sources'. . . .so that's perfectly acceptable, though there's no guarantee that apps from elsewhere will work. Many do. . .but some may not.


----------

